
Russia Approves Law to Record All Telecom Traffic - jbarmash
http://venturebeat.com/2016/07/07/russian-leader-putin-signs-controversial-big-brother-law/
======
googletazer
Another way to stifle dissent, which is being consumed under the flavor of
"muh terrorists".

------
JackPoach
Time to buy data centers there.

~~~
gruez
Why?

~~~
DKnoll3
Because the FSB will always have a backup.

Rehashed NSA joke, likely very correct.

